# my intro



## Sweety Tweety (Feb 5, 2009)

hello everyone here...

i am sweeety from india....
i m a student 

i am very much interested in physology.....

i want to know myself deeply....its my passion.....for this i made lot of searches on internet.....i saw many tests related to knowing about personallity......today 1st time i visited this site,,,,,it looks interesting....so thatswhy i registered here.....i solved jung topolgy test...and the result is that i am in group ESFP......

i hope that i will learn many new thing here...May God bless you all.....takecare and have fun...:happy::laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Sweety Tweety! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time here and learn something new.:happy:


----------



## Sweety Tweety (Feb 5, 2009)

thx:happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

welcome :laughing:


----------



## Warriorqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to meet ya STweety...Enjoy your time on the Forums :mellow:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Sweety Tweety - nice to have your here. We could use more ESFPs.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

whoaaa an ESFP ^^ welcome here Sweety! i also love psychology ... hope you enjoy being here ...
God bless you too...


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome. :happy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey! I haven't seen enough ESFP's around here. I think the INFJ's are taking over though.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> hello and welcome


*hello, and welcome to the forum.*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

ESFPs are rare here. Welcome. We hardly ever see ESFPs interested in learning more about themselves through online interaction and discussion, since the traditional way for ESFPs to become self-aware is through active involvement in things that interest them in real life. This should be fun. :laughing:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Your avatar is hot. Are you an Australian ESFP?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Isn't Silvester a ENTJ? *


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

with tweety as an infp?

Sylvester is a rather inventive ENTJ...


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

God Bless you too, Sweety Tweety. I am JoeMetallic. Nice to see you here. One of my good friends is ESFP.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> with tweety as an infp?
> 
> Sylvester is a rather inventive ENTJ...


*ENTP then?*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PersonalityCafe


----------

